
Fifth: a browser done right - pmoriarty
http://fifth-browser.sourceforge.net/
======
emsy
Why make a great browser and then host it on sourceforge? My browser just gave
me a security warning when I tried to open the link. Now THAT'S browsing done
right.

~~~
drinchev
Right. As soon as I saw that the source is on sourceforge I decided to move
forward.

